# Pedal Advice



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2018)

Started with clipless pedals but after too many offs & pulling a calf muscle I changed to 1/2 & 1/2







But then ended up with occasions when I was on the wrong side, not a big deal but not right, so I chnaged to the ones that came with the bike






But I find my feet slipping on these, so not looking at spending a fortune but recommendations please.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Sep 2018)

*Presses default DMR V8 button.*


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Sep 2018)

What sort of bike/what sort of riding is this for phaeton?


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2018)

Persevere with clipless, set them up properly, and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## further (9 Sep 2018)

Strapless toe clips


----------



## burntoutbanger (9 Sep 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> *Presses default DMR V8 button.*



I go with Welgo V8 copies, got them on all my bikes from road to touring to MTB. Cheap and cheerful if you don't want to be clipped in and my feet never slip even in the wet.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 Sep 2018)

Superstar Nanos. 

https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/nano-x-evo-pedals.htm


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> What sort of bike/what sort of riding is this for phaeton?


Sorry as it's posted inthe MTB section I didn't add it, but it's MTB I'm happy clipless on the road


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2018)

Ffoeg said:


> Superstar Nanos.
> 
> https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/nano-x-evo-pedals.htm


Thank you but way way out of my price range


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry as it's posted inthe MTB section I didn't add it, but it's MTB I'm happy clipless on the road


sorry - had a vague idea I'd strayed to MTB but looked at the browser address bar and it didn't show MTB.

I was going to recommend these:

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.MKS-Sylvan...MIwKnMr7uu3QIVBLTtCh3pageJEAQYAiABEgK-vfD_BwE

Great pedals for all sorts of reasons but perhaps not for serious MTBing.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Thank you but way way out of my price range



There's 25% off with discount code SEPTNANO25FB for the next week.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> sorry - had a vague idea I'd strayed to MTB


No need to apologise I often go to posts from new posts & have no idea which forum I'm in. 

Found that Halfords are doing DMR V8's for under £21 so picking a pair up tomorrow, Thanks all


----------



## HLaB (9 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> No need to apologise I often go to posts from new posts & have no idea which forum I'm in.
> 
> Found that Halfords are doing DMR V8's for under £21 so picking a pair up tomorrow, Thanks all


Many, many folk rave about them (I hope you do too) but I found on a mtb although the pedal never impacted with the calf to cause a bruise, they were impacting just enough (or the pins were) to un-noticeably pierce the skin and cause a mess.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2018)

A tip for DMR pedals. Remove all the pins and grease the threads while new. If you leave it until they've been in use for a while you can guarantee that some of them will seize in position, including (inevitably) the grease port pin. That aside, robust pedals, easy to keep serviced.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Sep 2018)

Just an update, ordered the pedals from Halfords/Halfrauds/Halfarses (you choose) on Sunday afternoon, got an email to collect after 16:00 Monday, turned up at 16:10 Monday, after 10 minutes of searching 'No idea, they're not here come back tomorrow DPD haven't arrived yet.' So I duly turned up at 16:10 Tuesday, waited at the till for 10 minutes whilst they sssslllllooooowwwwlllllyyyyy dealt with some other customers, including one guy who gave up put his things down & walked out. 

The guy who arrived just in front was also doing a click & collect & was told to go upstairs to the cycling department as they wer now dealing with them, so off we both trot upstairs to the back of the store to find nobody. After waiting a couple of minutes I shouted down to them at the till there was nobody up here, they shouted over the tannoy & eventually somebody arrived & went to look for the guy in front's stuff in the locker at the side of the till where we'd come from! 

Eventually another assistant turned up & went in search of my pedals, which he eventually found in some boxes at the back of the warehouse, I paid from them & then couldn't get a receipt as the tills just refused to issue one, I gave up & left with the pedals but no proof of purchase, the other guy was still there his stuff had either not turned up or they couldn't find it/them. I know his order was in the region of £600 as we were talking.

So what should have been a 10 minute click & collect turned into a 2 journey 55 minute ordeal, 10 minutes 1st day, 45 the 2nd.

Anyway onto the pedals, put them on & went out did 23 miles of canals & tracks, feet never slipped, but it did feel as though I may need to drop the saddle a few millimetres not sure why & not looked yet, but it felt I was stretching a little bit more than usual, but that was only for the first few miles then I got used to it.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Sep 2018)

Couple of weeks & only a few rides later I notice that the pedals don't look correct, there is a silver ring which I'm not exactly sure of it's purpose unless it's to try to stop muck getting into the bearing has come away from both pedals, it can be moved back into place is this normal?

Where it was after the ride







Where it is supposed to be


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> A tip for DMR pedals. Remove all the pins and grease the threads while new.


Do the pins just pull out?


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2018)

Also looks like it's

DMR V8 1 Alan 0


----------

